# Which CAI?



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Lately I've been debating getting a CAI to go with my newly Unitronic chipped '07 Jetta. However, I'm not too sure which one to go with. I'm looking mainly at APR's and BSH's, unless someone recommends neither of those.

Also, being quite new to the scene, are there any drawbacks to a CAI? I read a thread here already about hydrolock and learned that it's not too big of a risk.

Thanks!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I vote for BSH cleanest looking one out of the bunch and its the only one that will not cause a CEL. I have had mine since they came out and to this day no issues. :thumbup:


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

another CAI thread........


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

heard many good things about BSH. try them out


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

go with BSH, it's the only, yes the ONLY cai that does not throw a cel


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

I notice that systems that re-use the MAF housing have the benefit of a protective screen in the intake path. Should the filter fall off nothing large can get in. The BSH which does not use the MAF housing and so I think has no protection for this scenario. BSH owners need to be diligent about checking the filter often, not only that it is attached, but also not torn. 

I ordered a BSH but did not install it yet. There were parts missing for which I had to 
request replacements. I will probably wait till spring to install.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

hmm. if you install it correctly. you won't have an issue. MOST jdm and other car company aftermarket intakes don't reuse the maf or have a screen. i don't see this as an issue at all.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

VF all the way. Noticeable gains and better fuel economy:thumbup: Need the MAF insert though and youre CEL free


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

another vote for BSH, and the one-piece design is a breeze to install! :thumbup:


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

No CEL's with my Neuspeed P flow. It's been reliable for 50K+ miles. I could make you a great deal if interested since I'll be selling my Rabbit. PM if interested.


----------



## travicon (Jan 26, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> hmm. if you install it correctly. you won't have an issue. MOST jdm and other car company aftermarket intakes don't reuse the maf or have a screen. i don't see this as an issue at all.


 +1. in 4 yrs of owning my mazda3 with an intake on it(which snaked down into the wheel well) i never had a single problem with it falling off or getting torn; not to mention i drove for over a year without the splash shield and it never fell off in spirited driving, track days, or autocross. i know youre just trying to warn the guy that it COULD happen, but it is highly unlikely IMO.


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

*...*

i installed a carbonio for my mkv 2.5 jetta few months ago sounds great and if you put in the insert no CEL light what so ever........it sounds like a monster


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

rabbitransit said:


> I notice that systems that re-use the MAF housing have the benefit of a protective screen in the intake path. Should the filter fall off nothing large can get in. The BSH which does not use the MAF housing and so I think has no protection for this scenario. BSH owners need to be diligent about checking the filter often, not only that it is attached, but also not torn.
> 
> I ordered a BSH but did not install it yet. There were parts missing for which I had to
> request replacements. I will probably wait till spring to install.


Just so you know, if the filter ever does come off its gonna make your engine bog down and just shut off right away so nothing will even have a real chance of being sucked into the intake anyways. I wouldnt worry about this happening, I actually gutted my one MAF from another car just so it would get more flow through it without the screen there. Dont know if it helped or not but its not really needed.


----------

